# Modelleisenbahn Wide-view



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Pretty dang cool!

I think that's the first shot I've seen of your yard.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I almost always forget about getting a shot of the yard when trains are running. There was nothing on that end when I was recording so I panned over to the locomotive facility and the yard.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Nice work!


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Always enjoy your videos. Two observations; the yellow open air car on the narrow gauge is now in the center of the consist. More importantly the level of bier in the glass has not gone down much, if at all. My priorities are somewhat different than yours. Ein prosit!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Yes, the coupler on the end wagen is damaged and is now unreliable. The tiny studs on the side of the arm that hold the loop part are very delicate and I managed to pop one of the studs off. I don't know if I can repair it or not. I haven't tried yet.

That is a Paulaner Weißbier. Best savored rather than gulped.


----------

